

Jack Tramiel, Creator of the Commodore - gavanwoolery
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Tramiel

======
gavanwoolery
Like many of my generation (born 81), I owe my beginning to the Commodore
(64). While other kids were getting Nintendos and Sega Master Systems, my
family was relatively broke at the time, but my Uncle (a programmer) donated
his Commodore 64 to us when I was 4.

I would one day like to purchase and resurrect the brand as a non-profit
organization and new type of computer system. One can dream. :)

Also, for those who don't already know, a trivial XOR patent may have
contributed to the death of the Commodore Amiga:

<http://xcssa.org/pipermail/xcssa/2005-February/002587.html>

~~~
richliss
I can't remember the exact source, but it was a history of Jack and Commodore,
and it said that he alienated almost all of his suppliers by some shady
practices including not paying bills.

He may well have become very successful by being so aggressive in the early
days of his business, but once he moved into a specialist technology area with
limited suppliers that kind of practice didn't help him.

Perhaps it can serve as a lesson in that you can play hard ball and your
suppliers will still deal with you, but if you play and cheat they might
decide you're not worth the hassle as you don't pay anyway.

